# I may have an academy coming up...



## SManscino (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello all!

I may be starting Miami Dade Fire Rescue's Fire Academy in less than two months. The academy is ten weeks long. I believe physical fitness will be a major priority for them. I am already in good shape. However, I was wondering if anyone had any knowledge about the type of exercises they perform in this particular academy. I'm thinking it'll be running, stairs, burpees, pushups, squats and functional body weight exercises. I have stopped lifting weights and just been doing high intensity body weight training such as after stretching and warming up I do workouts such as:

Sets of 20 of pushups, squats and lunges and I do as many sets as possible in 15-20 minutes. I also do sprint works. For instance, going to the track and sprinting the curve and walking the straight-ways. I was wondering if anyone knew anything else that would be good for me to do. Of course, eating healthy goes without saying. Thank you all!


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm going to assume your academy will be somewhat similar to mine (at least as far as PT and physical expectations).

Max out on push-ups as many times as you can throughout the day. We rarely did just 20 push ups. If we did, we were holding the position for quite a while. Do the same with sit ups and pull-ups.

Start working on your cardio. You should be okay with comfortably running 3 miles; I doubt further than that would be necessary. If you have somewhere near you with several floors (parking garages or stadiums), run those (weighted if you have access to a vest)

Many academies are starting to get really big into crossfit. If you have someone to ask who would know, find out if your academy will be doing it as well. If so, start getting used to CF workouts also.

You may find more tips specific to your departments academy at firehouse.com's forums.


----------



## Vinnie (Apr 21, 2013)

FD academy in my area are big of PT. I would look on bodybuilding.com and look for a workout system that will benefit your needs.


----------



## TriednTrue (May 5, 2013)

The academy has probably already started, but in case it hasn't and for anyone else, legs, leg endurance and cardio. Sure you've gotta have some upper body strength, but those 3 things are crucial.


----------



## Abel (May 12, 2013)

Start working on your cardio, You should be okay with comfortably running 3 miles, I doubt further than that would be necessary.....


----------



## STXmedic (May 12, 2013)

Abel said:


> Start working on your cardio, You should be okay with comfortably running 3 miles, I doubt further than that would be necessary.....



Uhh... Que? Deja vu?... Lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 13, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Uhh... Que? Deja vu?... Lol



Quoted...for...truth...?

:lol:


----------

